# Advise needed: natural fet; has late ovulation any negative effect on transfer!



## Ctmta17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, 
Hoping some one will be able to give me some advise! 
Basically doing a natural fet, normally ovulate day 16-17, but by day 17 no clear sign of dominant follicle and no surge! Prepped for cycle being cancelled and to down reg for medicated on day 21! 
However went scan today day 20 and strong dominant follicle 17mm and lining nice and thick! 
Complete roller coaster of emotions! 

Question is does ovulating late have any negative effect on going ahead with transfer if lining is good! 
Doctor says he didn't think so but checking with another doctor, so wanted some reassurance as obviously don't want to waste embyros! 
We have already done 3 fresh and 1 frozen medicated cycle so don't want another disappointment! 

Any advise would b grateful!  
X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I was doing a nat FET and was testing for surge, day 10-11, nothing, they scanned me and took bloods saying I was due to surge a couple of days later, it was detected, so it was cancelled and put straight onto a medicated cycle and was down regulated on day 21, hope this helps. Good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

* wasn't detected


----------

